# Verzauberung ab 280 Probs mim skilln



## Abiga (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo Liebe Buffed.de Community
Ich bin Verzauberer mit einem skill von 285. Da ich es leider nicht geschafft hab, beim lvln hochzuskilln, hänge ich jetzt, mit lvl 70, auf einem skill von 285.
Da ich Illusionsstaub und Große/geringe ewige Essenz brauche, die allerdings sehr teuer im AH sind.
Was ratet ihr mir, wie kann ich mein skill schnell hochskilln?
Ich weiß das ich Items in der Stufe 51-58 brauche.
Wo bekomm ich die am schnellsten?
Twinks auf dem lvl hab ich nicht, Gildenkollegen schicken mir ab und zu grünes equip auf dem lvl, aber das ist auch eher selten.

Gruß Abiga


----------



## Sapphola (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

1. hol dir Enchantrix -> http://wow.buffed.de/guides/1016
2. schaue im AH: nicht nach Essenzen und Staub, sondern nach Rüstung und Waffen, aus denen das entzaubert wird! Ist in den meisten Fällen billiger
3. Instanzen: Scholo, Stratholme (und Düsterbruch). Spieler, die Hexer- oder Palaquest dort machen müssen, werden dich (als 70er) liebend gerne mitnehmen. Frag einfach, ob du auf die Drops Bedarf anmelden kannst.

4. biete Umhang +70 Rüstung (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=16224) für PvP-Twinks günstig an
5. Waffe - Eisiger Hauch gegen Mats vz, falls du einigermaßen günstig an die Formel kommst. Die Nachfrage ist nicht sehr groß, aber einige PvP-Twnks wollens haben.

6. Ab Skill 300 lernst du beim Lehrer in Shat wieder neue, matsparende Sachen: VZ Brust - Mana wiederherstellen 4 free oder sehr billig.

7. ab dem Skill lernst du Sachen, die wieder viele interessieren... +24AP, +12Stärke etc. Die gängigen Sachen einfach oft im Channel anpreisen.

Reich wird man beim Skillen nicht. Tipp (serverabhängig): stelle überragendes Manaöl (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22521) und überragendes Zauberöl (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22522) - das vor allem!! - her, solange es dir Skillpunkte bringt, das lässt sich im AH i. d. R. gut wieder verkaufen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Juni 2008)

skill mit eisiger/feuriger/kreuzfahrer auf waffe
die splitter kann man in großen mengen schnell in strath farmen. der rest der mats benötigt nur ein bruchtteil des goldes, das man für essenzen ausgeben würde


----------



## Abiga (22. Juni 2008)

Ich bin jetzt auf ca. 330 ... hab es ganz einfach gemacht ... hab maximal 300G ausgegeben (inkl. Lehrer und Formeln bei NPCs)
Einfach mal rumgefragt ob jmd die Großen ewigen Essenzen günstig verkauft (Gilde und Ingame Freunde und zur Not bei unbekannt Verzauberern bei skill 320+).
Hab es recht günstig von den Unbekannten Verzauberern bekommen. Und gildies kostenlos.
Ab dem Arkanen Staub gings dann recht flott (hatte ca. 150 Stk. angesammelt).

Trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe,
Gruß Abiga


----------

